# tropheus filtration



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I have a 75 gallon with 12 tropheus rainbows. Current filtration is a FX4. i want some extra filtration as they are breeding and there are some extra smaller fish in there. Should i just bite the bullet and go another fx4?


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

I didn't catch this earlier if I had I would have responded quicker ...

Everything I have read about Tropheus is that they live in shallow water with lots of water movement and oxygenation in the wild. I have a mixed Tanganyikan tank, a Fluval Venezia 190 (50 G) that is stocked with: 11 Tropheus / 6 Trets / 1 Leleupei / 8 Petricolas. The Tropheus and Petricolas in the tank often spawn so I am guessing they like the water parameters. My filtration of the tank is:

Fluval 406 (Hydroton Media)
Rena FX3 (Hydroton Media)
AC 70
Swiss Tropicals Corner Matten Filter with 2 Jetlifters

Adding an extra FX4 to the tank would not hurt.


----------

